
Evidence for modified gravity is now evidence against it - okket
http://backreaction.blogspot.com/2018/07/evidence-for-modified-gravity-is-now.html
======
perl4ever
It has the "everybody is an idiot except me" tone I associate with cranks.

~~~
some_account
Like Degrasse Tyson and most of the mainstream media artists.

~~~
perl4ever
Science popularizers do some of the same things cranks do, in terms of tone,
because they're trying to appeal to the same lay audience.

That doesn't mean they're all equally wrong.

------
liberte82
They said "would", but they meant "wouldn't"

